# Milling a head?



## TurboNX2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

Can you guys give me some input on this Im brand spanking new to NF by the way 

My car is a NX2000 with E/I/H, gutted cat clutch, and a flywheel and I was thinking of milling my head to raise compression to JDM specs would this be a good mod or will it cause problems?

Thanx

J.D.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Milling the head will retard the cam timing so you'll need ajustable gears to get it right again. If ya just wanna go to 10-1 on the compression it's not worth the trouble. It's only gonna be worth 3-5 hp.


----------



## TurboNX2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

But other than tuning the cam timing it won't do anything bad to the motor?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Better buy the FSM and look at piston-to-valve clearance specs.


----------



## TurboNX2000 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, thats what I was trying to find out with out having to buy the FSM.


----------

